# Is this specific fur good for a bodysuit or just accents?



## lucarionme (Feb 27, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/Faux-Sparkling-Tinsel-TURQUOISE-Fabric/dp/B008YM80P8

I just got my sample in this morning. It's soft and its been holding together through my brushing (besides the shedding thats bound to happen), but its obviously a different texture that what I normally use. Would shaving it a bit shorter aleviate some problems, or should I just plan on getting regular turquoise fur for him?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 27, 2016)

I'd just stick with normal turquoise.
For that fur, it's useful if you are doing accents or markings on a bodysuit that requires no shaving, and you want to add a bit of sparkly umph.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 2, 2016)

Us, being SkyFurCreations, are all about creativity and uniqueness, so I would say based on how spaced apart the sparkles actually are, I would love to see an entire fursuit made of that. I think you would definately turn some heads.

Now, you could still use a non-sparkle fur for the belly and inner thigh areas, just to break up the pattern, but I would still vote for that being your main fur, and not just for markings. Fursuits are expensive and time consuming to make, so either go all out and give it everything you got... or just stay home!

And as for shaving, I would just use shorter regular fur for the center of the body, including the head, that way the "fancy" fur is the longer fur on the sides of the head, and the back and sides of the furry... problem solved. Trimming fur is hard enough as it is, let alone trimming massive amounts of oddly textured fur.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> Us, being SkyFurCreations, are all about creativity and uniqueness, so I would say based on how spaced apart the sparkles actually are, I would love to see an entire fursuit made of that. I think you would definately turn some heads.
> 
> Now, you could still use a non-sparkle fur for the belly and inner thigh areas, just to break up the pattern, but I would still vote for that being your main fur, and not just for markings. Fursuits are expensive and time consuming to make, so either go all out and give it everything you got... or just stay home!
> 
> And as for shaving, I would just use shorter regular fur for the center of the body, including the head, that way the "fancy" fur is the longer fur on the sides of the head, and the back and sides of the furry... problem solved. Trimming fur is hard enough as it is, let alone trimming massive amounts of oddly textured fur.


A bit off topic, but why are you using Flurrycat's fursuit as your icon?


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm currently creating a fursuit head and I realized it looks really bad having a blank icon so I'm using this temperarily. It appeared in a Google search and I just chose the image because I iked it. I don't even know who she is though, and I sure had no idea she was a member of this site haha.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 3, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> I'm currently creating a fursuit head and I realized it looks really bad having a blank icon so I'm using this temperarily. It appeared in a Google search and I just chose the image because I iked it. I don't even know who she is though, and I sure had no idea she was a member of this site haha.



well that's sketchy as hell.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 3, 2016)

@lucarionme 

the sparkle fur is REALLY SUPER LONG. That being said.. its excellent quality fur and has a nice shag and nice movement to it. I say it's more than fine to use it for whatever. It shaves down nicely too and takes color well. 

go nuts. have fun.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 3, 2016)

I know it looks sketchy, I recently just spent an entire day proving I'm legit to someone I'm making for, but, soon enough, everybody will see my name a whole lot more 

*Revamping The Fandom*


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 3, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> I know it looks sketchy, I recently just spent an entire day proving I'm legit to someone I'm making for, but, soon enough, everybody will see my name a whole lot more
> 
> *Revamping The Fandom*


Might I make a suggestion? Draw a stick icon for the time being, until you have something of your own to post? A picture of your cat? It would help to make yourself look legitimate to the fandom and that you aren't a design thief. If you're wanting to do business within our cadre, your legitimacy is everything. The last thing you want to look like is some sketchy flake.

It might not seem like much now, but wait until you've been around the fandom for a while (or a long time, in my case) and had to use lawyers to stop others from blatantly copying or stealing your cumulative works. Been there, done that. I've even had one set of my literary works rudely collected into a vanity-printed paperback! That d00d lost hard in court. Still owes me a $$$ of cash. Should have never had it for sale on the table at the Con that year. I've even had my icon (the one that I use here) stolen by someone on the same board! That took a butt-load of courage to do.

Just sayin' - some friendly advice for you. YMMV. Void where prohibited. Only one per customer per visit.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 3, 2016)

Yea, thanks for the advice haha. Only because she is so popufur on the very site I'm on, I'll change it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 3, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> Yea, thanks for the advice haha. Only because she is so popufur on the very site I'm on, I'll change it.


"I'm currently making a fursuit head"
"*revamping the fandom*"
"Only because she is so popufur on the very site I'm on, I'll change it."
"*changes icon to something they dont own*"


yeah you keep digging your own grave.
If you had a fursuit business, you'd have made quite a few heads already... and those heads would be posted online.. and you'd probably have one of those as your avatar to promote your company.

as it stands, you look like you're some kid who just started making fursuits and who has delusions of grandeur. 
even if you're *legitimately* a company (which, you're not.) I wouldnt buy from you because of your arrogance.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 3, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> Yea, thanks for the advice haha. Only because she is so popufur on the very site I'm on, I'll change it.


Nice icon.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 3, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> (Quotes me like I'm lying)
> 
> yeah you keep digging your own grave. Bla bla bla, I don't know what I'm talking about.



Hey asshole, this is an iPhone 6 WALLPAPER which is free to download. And good, I don't want or need your damn buisness. Also, I already explained everything to Kellan who has respect for people, you're not even in this conversation so shut up. I'm 26 years old, I'm grown as hell and this is not highschool, if you have something to say, you PM me like an adult and not flame in the thread. Don't even respond, just PM me or don't say anything.


----------



## Lovelust (Mar 3, 2016)

Quoting isn't flaming. 
I find it uncomfortable that you would say you'll only change it because the owner of the actual suit is "popufur" (nice edit.. not) on the site.
So if she wasn't, you wouldn't change it?

Art theft of any type is a huge issue in the furry community, which is taken pretty dang seriously. I agree in saying you're kinda digging yourself a grave here.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 3, 2016)

No, flaming isn't quoting, flaming is causing an in-depth argument on a thread irrelevant to the argument, it's ignorant, just PM me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> No, flaming isn't quoting, flaming is causing an in-depth argument on a thread irrelevant to the argument, it's ignorant, just PM me.



how old are you? You have to be 18 or older in order to take commissions. I question your age. 
"flaming" isnt questioning you and your motives online. What you're currently doing is called deflection and abasement. 

you SHOULD NOT be taking any kind of commissions if you do NOT have any product to show anyone. And you should NOT be promoting a company that has no product to sell. 
Go get a normal furaffinity account and spend some time on here and the official site. Learn. grow. go to the fursuit livejournal community to learn how to make suits or learn to make them better.

Once again.. you should NOT be asking for commissions or offering commissions to ANYONE because you have NO PRODUCT to show or sell. That's called scamming. Also! When you make a fursuit, you must NOT spend the money you got for it UNTIL your customer has the finished product in their hand and is satisfied. WHY? because they can paypal dispute you or do a chargeback. and then you will end up in debt and your accounts frozen. 

fursuit making is VERY SERIOUS and has a HIGH LIABILITY.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 4, 2016)

And again, you don't want to talk to ME, you just want everybody in this thread to hear you. You are putting on a performance in front of an audience, because talking to somebody one-on-one is not fun to you, because you get no attention out of it.

I will do whatever the hell I want to do, and if somebody pays me to make something, I make it, send it to them, and they are happy with my professionalism, it's not a scam. I have offered every client I have (currently 3) a full money back guarantee AND free shipping, both to them, AND if they decided to return the item. Don't talk to me about not spending the money until they recieve the item as if you have evidence I've done that.

How about you buy something from me and then you can see first-hand if I'm legit or not.

This is the exact definition of Flaming. You aren't speaking intelligently like Kellan did. I already changed my icon, and you still bitched about me using a FREE wallpaper that the iPhone 6 gives, just because I didn't make it myself. You won't talk to me privately, but you'll tell me how you disprove of my methods with an audience, which is akin to screaming at somebody in public, instead of talking to them quietly. Yes, I'm 26, which is why I'm more mature than you by miles, and I like talking, not arguing in all caps. I've used 4 words in caps, vs. your 15.

Again, I'll do whatever the hell I want, my products are being made, and everybody will see the quality of my work when they are finished.

Do you believe I'm scamming and taking money while having no intentions in making things for people, or do you believe I really do make things of high quality, but it's unethical to do it before I have work done? I still don't understand what has you such a babyfur.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 4, 2016)

You know, it's just my $0.02 USD worth but I'm gonna suggest that a few people here need to step away from the keyboard for a few and have an ice-cold whatever.

I'm not a mod here (and not sure I would want to be), but I see all the signs of this thread getting locked and maybe a temp ban or two.

Just sayin'


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm done replying, it's just redundant at this point, we have unreconcilable differences.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2016)

welp. not gonna clutter up someone else's thread, but private messaging just removes accountability on both sides. Welcome to the fandom!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> welp. not gonna clutter up someone else's thread, but private messaging just removes accountability on both sides. Welcome to the fandom!



edit:
"Yes, I'm 26, which is why I'm more mature than you by miles"

lol

edit again:

dammit. pressed "reply" instead of edit. ah well. 

Truth be told though, I've gotten PM's from people questioning your validity. I'd show your stuff first before you sell it. That's sound business practice right there. Otherwise you look sketchy as fuck.


----------



## Butt-Factory (Mar 9, 2016)

Just looking at SkyFurCreations's behaviour in this thread has definitely been enough red flags to never do business with them.


----------



## Lovelust (Mar 9, 2016)

Butt-Factory said:


> Just looking at SkyFurCreations's behaviour in this thread has definitely been enough red flags to never do business with them.


Definitely.
I'd just like to add, for general safety's sake, that I recieved a pm from skyfurcreations BEFORE the stolen icon was taken down offering a custom fursuit head for $400. Sketchy. Particularly considering the stolen icon, lack of examples, and aforementioned aggressive behavior on this thread.


----------



## Butt-Factory (Mar 9, 2016)

This person is an Artist Beware post waiting to happen. :/


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 9, 2016)

And what the hell exactly IS my behavior anyway? If you read my posts, the ONLY thing I said over and over, was to PM me in person, and not to flood this thread with an argument. Of course I will be mad when I took the icon down immediately without hesitation, then explained, oh, I just found this image off of Google, sorry, then continue to get attacked. So what IS my "behavior" other than not wanting to bicker like I'm in 6th grade?


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 9, 2016)

Lovelust said:


> Definitely.
> I'd just like to add, for general safety's sake, that I recieved a pm from skyfurcreations BEFORE the stolen icon was taken down offering a custom fursuit head for $400. Sketchy. Particularly considering the stolen icon, lack of examples, and aforementioned aggressive behavior on this thread.



Really, DID I PM you offering you that? This is the EXACT message.
---
Hey there, I gave a much more in-depth explanation of it in the thread, was wondering what you thought.

And on a side note, I'm almost done making a canine/fox (can work either way) fursuit head, so if you're interested, for $400 I will use any fur pattern you want, to make a custom fursuit head for you.
---
Which by the way, there is another person on this site who not only did I show the head that I'm creating to, but I also gave ALL of my contact information to, and even the email of extremely popular fursuit makers to confirm I am who I say I am. And I'm not "agressive" at all, I'm being attacked for a small mistake that I made and corrected, and according to Zrcalo's OWN words, he admitted in other threads he enjoys harrassing, trolling and arguing with "New Fags", so I realized he is doing this on purpose.

Let's not allow the Furry Fandom to end up like Steven Universe, and stop all this stupidity!


----------



## Butt-Factory (Mar 9, 2016)

PMing someone about a business you haven't established and have no proof of is the behaviour I'm talking about. That and your liberal use of foul language in every post is another. You're representing your business, and as such you cannot fly off the handle when you feel attacked. Maturity is a key aspectof business, and so far, you've shown the complete opposite, so much so it looks like you've already turned away a few people. 
You have a choice here, you can reply with the same vehemence as previously, or you can pull yourself by your bootstraps and start handling your potential business with more maturity.


----------



## Lovelust (Mar 9, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> And what the hell exactly IS my behavior anyway? If you read my posts, the ONLY thing I said over and over, was to PM me in person, and not to flood this thread with an argument. Of course I will be mad when I took the icon down immediately without hesitation, then explained, oh, I just found this image off of Google, sorry, then continue to get attacked. So what IS my "behavior" other than not wanting to bicker like I'm in 6th grade?



This is a public forum, and no one is really attacking you. The internet is largely anonymous, and with the high price of fursuits and possibility of being scammed, it's a risk to buy from someone you don't know. Add the fact that you stole an icon of a well-known, fandom-favorite fursuit while claiming to be a fursuit maker, and it makes you look unprofessional. We understand that you took the icon down. But the fact that you used it in the first place, without knowing whose content it was, and then offered the explanation that you'd only take it down because the user was "popufur" on this site, is not only sketchy but also disrespectful. If you want to get your fursuit business off the ground, I suggest making a website, taking photos of YOUR work as examples, and refraining from using images of suits that aren't your own.




SkyFurCreations said:


> Really, DID I PM you offering you that? This is the EXACT message.
> ---
> Hey there, I gave a much more in-depth explanation of it in the thread, was wondering what you thought.
> 
> ...



That's literally exactly what I said. That you offered me a custom fursuit head. It's only significant because you were using stolen content at the time, which happened to be the type of product you were trying to sell me.


----------



## Butt-Factory (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd like to add I'm not attacking you for the icon thing, I'm not attacking you at all. I'm just not impressed with your handling of the situation.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> And what the hell exactly IS my behavior anyway? If you read my posts, the ONLY thing I said over and over, was to PM me in person, and not to flood this thread with an argument. Of course I will be mad when I took the icon down immediately without hesitation, then explained, oh, I just found this image off of Google, sorry, then continue to get attacked. So what IS my "behavior" other than not wanting to bicker like I'm in 6th grade?



No thankyou.
re-read the thread. We've already pointed out the behavior.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 9, 2016)

Ok, my bad everybody, I see your point. I will take into consideration everything you all said. I see your point.

However, I don't think damn, and hell, are foul words, and I never once asked payment without showing my work, I said I was "finishing" a head, I never asked for a blind payment.

I fully understand everybody's point and I will indeed use all of your advice. Now, from this point on, there is no point in quoting me or anything else, I 100÷ agree, I said I would post my work when it's finished, and I won't contact anyone else from this point on until I have finished work to show.

This should officially end this, from here on, only time will tell if I'm legit or not.


----------



## Butt-Factory (Mar 9, 2016)

Out of curiosity, do you have an FA for your company?


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 9, 2016)

[bing Bing BING, we're sorry, the user you are trying to contact cannot be reached on this thread, please send a PM and try that message again]


----------



## Butt-Factory (Mar 9, 2016)

Sad to see you're still acting so immature.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 9, 2016)

Butt-Factory said:


> Sad to see you're still acting so immature.


No, it was an American joke.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2016)

" I never once asked payment without showing my work, I said I was "finishing" a head, I never asked for a blind payment."
"so if you're interested, for $400 I will use any fur pattern you want, to make a custom fursuit head for you."

welp


----------



## Lovelust (Mar 9, 2016)

Eyyy maybe don't join a forum if you're not gonna reply to threads. That's kind of the point of a forum.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 9, 2016)

I will have this thread closed down if you guys continue, just stop. This form isn't even about me, feel free to create an entire post specifically about me if you want, THEN you can argue all you want.

Good Bye, you've been warned.


----------



## Butt-Factory (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm not sure you can have a thread shut down because people are having a discussion in it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> I will have this thread closed down if you guys continue, just stop. This form isn't even about me, feel free to create an entire post specifically about me if you want, THEN you can argue all you want.
> 
> Good Bye, you've been warned.



I dont think FAF has a policy for threads that "wander off topic". If you're reporting for harassment, it's not really harassment if we're just pointing out your behavior and quoting you.


----------



## stablercake (Mar 9, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> I will have this thread closed down if you guys continue, just stop. This form isn't even about me, feel free to create an entire post specifically about me if you want, THEN you can argue all you want.
> 
> Good Bye, you've been warned.



Lmao what, you can't shut a thread down because someone called you out on your BS

I mean heck you personally can't shut down a thread at all so the warning is p empty

Kinda like this post actually, but I gotta follow this thread


----------



## ALilShark (Mar 9, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> I'm done replying, it's just redundant at this point, we have unreconcilable differences.



*On topic: Try shaving the fur and see what happens. If you like it, might as well see how it holds up! *

Off topic:

SkyFurCreations- You have no FA page. No examples of your work. People are calling you out because everything you are doing and saying is shady. Not only that you are going to commission request threads and posting this:




> "SkyFurCreations *Revamping The Fandom* here, I will create your dream icon... *FUR FREE*!
> 
> Just shoot me a PM of the basic concept, and I will send you some great concept art back at you, then soon after, you will have an amazing piece of art done for you, for completely *FREE*!
> 
> Go buy yourself something nice with the money saved "




DON'T DO THAT. Artists that are just trying to make a little extra money and some even trying to make a living are in that thread (and many other commission threads). Not only is that incredibly rude it's incredibly unprofessional. There is an entire subforum dedicated to completing requests.* Also that last comment, "Go buy yourself something nice with the money saved" is extremely rude on its own because you are suggesting the artists in that thread are not worth being paid. *

Seriously stop.

(This was posted here to avoid turning another thread into a shit show)


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm actually gonna step in here and close the thread.

From my own standpoint, I hate seeing threads like this go off topic and whats more it's gone so off topic that we haven't been ON topic for the last page or so of posts... So...

I'll be closing this thread now, if there's an issue the original poster @lucarionme may contact me via PM.


----------

